
macOS Sierra is now out - adambutler
It&#x27;s not landed on the featured tab yet but you can download the official final release by following these instructions:<p>1. Go to the Mac App Store.
2. Find any App made by Apple
3. Click &quot;More Apps by Apple&quot;
4. Download macOS Sierra
======
mark_l_watson
I mostly like the changes Apple has been making to OS X. I usually use Ubuntu
but I keep an older MacBook Air around and enjoy kicking the tires on new
releases.

One thing that I don't like is Apple Photos App. I have what I consider to be
an ideal system for managing photos, and it is not Apple's app: I set my
cellphone to wait until I am back home on wifi and then send new photos and
videos to Google Photos, OneDrive, and Dropbox. I love having triple copies of
everything.

I am downloading macOS Sierra right now on my old Mac and I hope they have
some flexibility for disabling/uninstalling unwanted built-in apps. On 10.11.6
you can't delete Photos app.

~~~
mark_l_watson
UPDATE: I now have macOS Sierra installed. Seems fine enough and I enabled
Siri on my laptop. I must say that Siri has some catching up to do with Google
Now which answers my questions (usually) and does not just give a few web
links like Siri does.

edit: I just tried more "calculation style" Siri queries that kicked in
Wolfram Alpha, and those results are nice!

------
wodenokoto
What is the minimum requirements? When I click the support link in the app-
store for Sierra and then click "upgrade requirements" I am taken to an OSX El
Capitan page.

EDIT: Found it myself here: [https://www.apple.com/macos/how-to-
upgrade/#hardware-require...](https://www.apple.com/macos/how-to-
upgrade/#hardware-requirements)

Does anybody know what is different hardware wise between mid-2009 macbook pro
and late-2009 macbook?

The Macbook can run MacOS Sierra, but not the MacBook Pro, but they look the
same hardware wise.

------
Bino
Yay, but can't be said to many times, be aware that PPTP VPN is gone!

~~~
atmosx
Are there companies/individuals using PPTP today?!

~~~
Someone1234
Many unfortunately.

It isn't that PPTP is very good or even at all secure. It is just that it is
completely painless to set up and almost universally supported.

L2TP/IPsec by contrast doesn't traverse NATs well, requires several ports
open, and is harder to diagnose when things do go wrong (since it can be on
different layers).

OpenVPN is likely the best replacement for PPTP, it just still lacks native
support on most major platforms (Windows, MacOS, iOS, Android, etc). You need
to install a custom client which adds extra friction to getting it setup.

If Microsoft, Apple, and Google all added native OpenVPN support then PPTP
would likely die off much faster than it is.

~~~
h1d
What's wrong with Tunnelblick or Viscocity on macos?

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
MacBook Unibody 2008 not supported either but after 8 years I'm ready to
change this year whenever the hell they get round to announcing the new
MacBook Pros.

------
chiar1games
I now have macOS Sierra on Macbook Air 13 and it works good. I has any problem
with sleep and shutdown. I don see any big changes in system.

------
cpcat
Not downloadable on 13" mid 2009 macbook pro

------
atmosx
Apparently late 2008 iMacs are cut out! Too bad! :(

------
amingilani
Thanks

